# Fracino Classico maintenance



## doru (Sep 27, 2016)

Just purchased this machine but the book that came with it its very poor in regards with maintenance,actually it doesn't says a thing about it apart from changing the water filter after as many months.Is this all that really needs doing? I mean I hear about backflushing,descaling and so much other stuff but not a word from them.

So unless there's somewhere a PDF file containing stuff like that I'm reaching to you guys...what you guys do,or needs doing to keep the machine working in good order.

Thank you in advance for your inputs


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

The information in the following thread is good.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?p=376604


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a Piccino and on CFUK advice gave up on the water filter ~ very expensive to replace and now I use the recommended cheap waitrose bottled water. Check on site if you don't have Waitrose nearby!

I fluch mine with CAFIZA about once a month (I make 3/4 coffees a day) this doesn't go near the boiler ~ thats kept clean by not using a hard water.

Not much maintenance needed.

My Piccino ROCKS


----------



## doru (Sep 27, 2016)

I don't know about the other brands but I find it strange they give you a blind basket and not tell what to do with it.

I've heard Tesco's Ashbeck is good to use,I can get that rather easy


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

usually 3g of CAFIZA in the blind basket. Tun for 10 seconds rest (I count to 10) and repeat three times.

Renove PF clean out any residue

Repeat with no CAFIZA and do it 5 times to flush the pipes with the blind basket. Mine leaks around a bit as there is nowhere for the pressure to go much!

After the clean water I remove the PF and flush hot water through into the drip tray or jug

When all is rinsed make a shot and throw it away.

Make a second shot and drink carefully (CAFIZA should now be in homeopathic quantities).

Now you also need a coffee brush and a screwdriver to remove the chrome filter and the brass cylinder with holes in it that pushes the water through the chrome filter and into the grounds.

All this is described better than this somewhere on the CFUK site ~ hunt about, you always find interesting bits and pieces.

Good brewing


----------

